# Hybrid/Road bike for under £100



## stevevw (20 Jan 2011)

A friend has asked me to help him find a bike for an underprivileged lad he knows. The lad is 16 years old, 5' 10-11" tall so I would have thought 56cm or equivalent would do the job. Any thing would be good old road bike, Hybrid or even a MTB on slicks

His bike has been stolen, he or his parents can not afford to buy another so my friend is willing to do so after he found out the lad was spending hours walking to school and other sporting activities in the evenings, showing a lot of determination to get places which unfortunately is not the norm with kids these days. I think his efforts are worth rewarding too so am more than willing to service the bike and make sure all is safe

I am in north Herts and my friend lives in Chiswick so any thing within 25 radius of each location would be good.

Thanks in advance to all you kind people.


----------



## Chris S (20 Jan 2011)

There are over 50 mens/boys bikes within a 5 mile radius of Chiswick on ebay. What's wrong with one of them?


----------



## stevevw (20 Jan 2011)

Chris S said:


> There are over 50 mens/boys bikes within a 5 mile radius of Chiswick on ebay. What's wrong with one of them?



Nothing wrong with ebay other than I can not get on to it from work and my friend would not know a BSO from a Bianchi. Also I would like to think nothing offered on here would be rubbish or stolen.

[QUOTE 1291382"]
...or try Preloved. Who knows, he might even find his own bike!​[/quote]


All the usual places are being monitored


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Jan 2011)

Chris S said:


> There are over 50 mens/boys bikes within a 5 mile radius of Chiswick on ebay. What's wrong with one of them?



Erm Hello ! ... This is a *Cycling Forum* 

it is very common to find people on here that have what Steve is looking for tucked away in a shed or garage 


Sorry i cant help Steve .. the lad sounds like a worthy cause 

Simon


----------



## MacB (21 Jan 2011)

Steve, I've got to visit my favourite place, the tip, this weekend, I'll leave it until sunday afternoon and see what they've amassed. Might be lucky if people are clearing out the old after getting new at Xmas.


----------



## stevevw (22 Jan 2011)

MacB said:


> Steve, I've got to visit my favourite place, the tip, this weekend, I'll leave it until sunday afternoon and see what they've amassed. Might be lucky if people are clearing out the old after getting new at Xmas.




Cheers Mac that is good of you.


----------



## stevevw (23 Jan 2011)

A big thanks to you all for looking out bikes for me. I have just returned from collecting one fairly local to me that will do the trick once I have given it a service and a new pair of tyres. With luck I should be able to finish it of for delivery tomorrow evening and get the lad back on the road and we will have a few quid left to by him a hefty lock and chain.

Again thanks so much for your kind offers.

Steve

PS Mac I hope you have not now got a garage full of old bikes. If you have let me know. See you next Sunday?


----------



## MacB (23 Jan 2011)

Nope, tip was bereft of anything but BSOs today, not even any parts worth scavenging....afraid I'm busy next weekend


----------

